# Omega 1920'S



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

What would a good price for a mint omega pocket watch thats has newer bein worn be with all its tages and boxes?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Depends on the kind of watch - there are cheaper Omegas, there are expensive Omegas...


----------

